# Grin at rest in the mountains



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello everyone, it has been a while since I last posted. Hope all is well with/for each of you.

Last week I headed up to the Adirondacks for another backpacking trip, and I brought along Maggie for her first one, and Isolde's second. My goal was to climb Gothic Mountain with my dogs. I tried three times previously to summit this peak, the last two with Grin. Unfortunately we got turned back each time by weather. I brought along some of Grin's ashes, and I planned on sharing those remains with winds atop the mountain.

The weather was great, so my only concern was how well the dogs would do during the climb. On Grin's two previous trips up this peak he was very reluctant to give it a go, even though he and I had climbed well over a dozen mountains together, some very difficult, without incident. The dogs did amazing!!! Maggie is the most incredible dog I have ever hiked/climbed with. She fears nothing, and her physical skills are second to none. While little Ilsode had a little trouble because of her size, I had to help her very little.

When we reached the top we had the mountain to ourselves, and the sun shined brilliantly. It was an emotional moment for me initially because I have put so much effort into reaching this mountain top over the years, but even more so knowing I had Grin with me on this day. I spoke to Grin as I held my ceremony in his honor, and the tears flowed freely as I did so.

It was a great three days out in the woods with the dogs, and though young Isolde was very tired, she carried on like a true champion. Maggie loved it out there, and she could have kept going, and going, and going...............

Maggie and I have formed a very close bond over these last three months, and I am very grateful that we found each other. 

Isolde was by my side each step of the way while backpacking. Each time I stopped to give my legs a brief rest, she came bounding back down the trail as if to make sure I was ok. It didn't matter to her that she had just climbed a steep rock face, if I stopped she came back to be by my side. It was very moving.

Tried uploading some pictures, but it's not letting me.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute to Grin. I too have shed tears reaching a peak in remembrance of my bridge kids with a new friend.

The mountains have always brought me peace. All of my kids are on mountain tops in my sig.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a wonderful tribute to Grin, I know he was smiling down on you as you released his ashes. I have finally returned to hiking (not mountain climbing), to the beautiful trails Bonnie, Clyde and I hiked. The first few times were definitely an emotional journey. They sure work there way deep into our hearts, and now, I need a tissue....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

rbi99 said:


> Tried uploading some pictures, but it's not letting me.


Try a third party site like Photobucket, Imgur etc. and copy/paste the url. Always worked for me


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

The 1st pic is a slide similar to what we climbed, only ours was steeper. 2nd pic shows the mountain range Gothic was in. Of the mountains in the picture, Gothic is the tallest. 3rd/4th pics are of course of Maggie then Isolde. 5th picture shows the Gothic summit marker, I placed some of Grin's ashes on it. Final picture is that of my champion. I love Maggie and Isolde with all of my heart, but not a single day passes without me thinking of Grin and wishing he was still with me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to Grin, I know he was on the journey right along with you.

There are several different ways to upload pictures. You'll want to attach them so all members can see them.

Hit GO ADVANCED when you post, if you have them saved to another website,
click on the picture Icon in the gray area above the white area where you type your post. A box opens up, copy the URL and paste it in the box, hit OK. Hit preview to be sure your picture posted.

If you have pictures saved on your computer, select the PAPER CLIP Icon, a window opens up. You can select pictures you have saved on your computer by browsing your files. Select the one(s) you want to post, then hit UPLOAD.

Below the area where you have selected your pictures is a box that tells you what type of files you can upload such as jpeg, GIF, etc. and the size limits.

If your pictures load slowly or don't load at all, you may need to reduce the size of them.

Here is a thread discussing uploading pictures that may be helpful to you also-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...elp/105935-video-tutorial-posting-photos.html

Hope this helps, looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great thread as well as a wonderful tribute to Grin.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Good to see you back, that was a great tribute to Grin, sounds like you had some quality alone time to reflect on days gone by, I do the same every once in awhile. Keep hiking those mountains, but be careful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Hello everyone, it has been a while since I last posted. Hope all is well with/for each of you.
> 
> Last week I headed up to the Adirondacks for another backpacking trip, and I brought along Maggie for her first one, and Isolde's second. My goal was to climb Gothic Mountain with my dogs. I tried three times previously to summit this peak, the last two with Grin. Unfortunately we got turned back each time by weather. I brought along some of Grin's ashes, and I planned on sharing those remains with winds atop the mountain.
> 
> ...


Oh, you're making me cry. Grin was there in spirit and I'm so glad that Isolde and Maggie were with you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a beautiful tribute to Grin, tears here also x


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

That was just lovely and I, too, am in tears.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing such a heartfelt tribute to Grinn. He will always be with you but now you have your special place to visit and reflect on your life together. Yes, lots of Kleenex needed while reading this.


----------

